# Little Piggy



## spectrumranch (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## gaited horse (Aug 18, 2009)

how  old is she


----------



## jhm47 (Aug 19, 2009)

I would guess that she's a spotted Poland China sow.  Approximately 500 lbs, and judging from her underline, she has never farrowed.  She seems to be eating straight corn from her concrete feed bowl.  Looking at her back legs, which are beginning to break down, I would suggest that she be put on a bit of a diet to lose some weight.  Make sure she gets plenty of exercise.  

How close am I in my guesses?


----------



## spectrumranch (Aug 19, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> I would guess that she's a spotted Poland China sow.  Approximately 500 lbs, and judging from her underline, she has never farrowed.  She seems to be eating straight corn from her concrete feed bowl.  Looking at her back legs, which are beginning to break down, I would suggest that she be put on a bit of a diet to lose some weight.  Make sure she gets plenty of exercise.
> 
> How close am I in my guesses?


She is just a pet, so no plans on breeding and you are correct that she has not had babies.

She is one of the zoo mascots. We were hoping to take her to the WI state fair for the big pig contest, but it didn't work out this summer.

She is over 500 lbs. She weighed 1019 pounds last fall, and she is bigger now.

She has not had any leg issues.

She is 3 to 4 years old.

Anyone interested in visiting her- she is at Special Memories Zoo in Greenville, WI.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Aug 19, 2009)

I think she is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Jen4 (Nov 3, 2010)

WoW.... Shes huge and pretty.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Nov 3, 2010)

> She is over 500 lbs. She weighed 1019 pounds last fall, and she is bigger now.


WOW!!!  so... much....bacon.......

* swoons and falls over *


----------



## Poupoulles (Nov 16, 2010)

She's a big ole girl... My oh my... Queen sized!


----------

